# Tamron 15-30mm f/2.8 VC Coming End of Month



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 22, 2015)

```
<p>Saitama, Japan – Tamron Co., Ltd. (President & CEO: Morio Ono), a leading manufacturer of precision optics, announces the release of a groundbreaking F/2.8 ultra-wide-angle zoom lens for full-frame DSLR cameras.</p>
<p>Since 2012, Tamron has been expanding its lineup of interchangeable lenses for full-frame DSLR cameras. The Tamron SP 24-70mm F/2.8 Di VC USD (Model A007) was the world’s first F/2.8 high-speed standard zoom lens to include image stabilization, followed by the development of the unique SP 70-200mm F/2.8 Di VC USD (Model A009), SP 90mm F/2.8 Di MACRO 1:1 VC USD (Model F004), and SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 Di VC USD (Model A011) lenses, all of which have been highly acclaimed among the photo enthusiasts around the globe. Now, we have developed SP 15-30mm F/2.8 Di VC USD (Model A012) to expand the world of imaging possibilities in the wide-angle range.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder the Tamron 15-30mm f/2.8 VC $1199: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/results/Tamron1530LensRelease" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Cameras/N/0/Ntt/TA153028*/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Superior, class leading imaging performance using an innovative XGM lens element</strong>

With an optical construction consisting of 18 elements in 13 groups, including, for the first time, an XGM (eXpanded Glass Molded Aspherical) lens element placed in the front group, and several Molded-Glass Aspherical elements and LD (Low Dispersion) elements used throughout the optical system, aberrations such as geometrical distortion and lateral color are efficiently corrected enabling the zoom lens to deliver outstanding image quality throughout its entire zoom range from corner to corner.</p>
<p><strong>Enhanced sharpness with exclusive VC image stabilization when shooting handheld in low light or at night</strong>

In response to popular demand, Tamron has created the world’s first F/2.8 ultra-wide- angle zoom lens with VC (Vibration Compensation)*4. The VC allows shooting at slow shutter speeds and in low light conditions, and effectively compensates for minor camera shake, whilst maintaining class leading optimal performance.</p>
<p><strong>eBAND Coating provides superior anti-reflection properties</strong>

In addition to further optimizing Tamron’s acclaimed BBAR (Broad-Band Anti-Reflection) Coating, the eBAND (Extended Bandwidth & Angular-Dependency) Coating has also been employed in this lens. This combination offers superior anti-reflection properties especially important in ultra-wide-angle lenses which are particularly susceptible to flare and ghosting due to their wide angle of view, and provides superior quality and crystal-clear images by minimizing unwanted light reaching the sensor.</p>
<p><strong>15-30mm zoom covers both ultra-wide and semi-wide-angle focal lengths</strong>

At its ultra-wide-angle settings this lens can capture, in a single photograph, broad landscapes that cannot be taken in fully by the human eye. At its semi-wide-angle focal lengths, it’s ideal for travel and street photography. In short, this unique lens utilizes the zoom function to provide maximum shooting flexibility with a wide range of subjects.</p>
<p><strong>Fascinating background “bokeh” throughout the wide-angle range due to its fast constant F/2.8 aperture</strong>

Utilizing its shallow depth of field at F/2.8, it enables users to capture beautiful bokeh effects even at wide coverage angles. Its advanced optical formula and 9-bladed circular diaphragm are designed with defocused photography in mind – perfect for creating images where subjects stand out from their natural, blended backgrounds.</p>
<p><strong>Proven fluorine coating utilizing Tamron’s industrial lens expertise is used on the front element</strong>

Fluorine coating, with an established track record in Tamron’s industrial lenses, such as those used in automotive cameras, has been applied to the front element. It repels water and dirt, and makes it easier to remove smudges.</p>
<p><strong>Flexible, high-performance focusing with USD</strong>

USD (Ultrasonic Silent Drive)*5 delivers high torque, high precision, and virtually silent autofocus action. A full-time manual focus mechanism permits fine focus adjustments instantly without needing to exit AF mode.</p>
<p><strong>Lens hood designed to prevent light from striking lens at all focal lengths</strong>

This unique lens hood provides effective shading of the front lens surface over the entire zoom range to minimize flare. It utilizes the unique characteristics of the optical system in which the front lens group recedes as you zoom in from 15 mm to 30 mm.</p>
<p><strong>Double-hood structure provides additional strength</strong>

A double-hood structure has been incorporated into the lens design to improve the durability of the zoom mechanism.</p>
<p><strong>Comes with “SILKYPIX Developer Studio for Tamron”, RAW image processing software customized for Tamron SP lenses</strong>

The SILKYPIX Developer Studio software can develop high-quality images from RAW data, incorporating adjustments that can express the personal style and taste of the photographer. These include white balance, color, sharpness, and the tonal curves recorded by digital cameras.

The SILKYPIX Developer Studio for Tamron provides a range of functions in addition to the basic adjustment capabilities, such as correcting aberrations (chromatic aberrations, distortion, peripheral light fall-off), based on the optical data. Used in tandem with Tamron’s SP series lenses – renowned for their crisp, high-resolution imaging – this advanced technology efficiently produces images that meet photographers’ most exacting demands.</p>
<p>*1 The XGM (eXpanded Glass Molded Aspherical) lens element is capable of efficiently correcting aberrations in the angle of view that changes significantly with an ultra-wide-angle zoom lens. Furthermore, it has an especially significant impact on minimizing distortion and enhancing sharpness of the image at its periphery.

*2 eBAND (Extended Bandwidth&& Angular-Dependency) Coating is a new nanotechnology-based coating technique developed by Tamron to reduce unwanted reflections.

*3 The Sony mount version does not include VC since Sony digital SLR bodies incorporate built-in image stabilization functionality. The name of the Sony mount model is “SP 15-30mm F/2.8 Di USD” without the VC designation.

*4 VC (Vibration Compensation) is Tamron’s proprietary image stabilization mechanism.

*5 USD (Ultrasonic Silent Drive) is Tamron’s proprietary ring-type ultrasonic motor.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.tamron.co.jp/en/lineup/a012/index.html" target="_blank">Visit Tamron</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## bholliman (Jan 22, 2015)

This lens should do well assuming its optically superior to Canons 16-35/2.8 II and I think it will be.


----------



## baervan (Jan 22, 2015)

Mmm exciting! although ive read that it weights a ton, finally a focal range and aperture that i need!  let's hope iq and af are up to standards


----------



## BeenThere (Jan 22, 2015)

Interesting that canon shooters have gone from few good options for UWA lenses to so many choices.


----------



## lintoni (Jan 22, 2015)

Cheaper than I thought it would be, but the lack of a filter thread rules it out for me.

Still, it's great to see a genuine alternative appearing and I'm sure this lens will sell well, assuming it's of a decent optical standard.


----------



## rigrx (Jan 22, 2015)

Does anybody know how this would compare to the Canon 16-35 f/4. Which one ist faster and which one sharper?


----------



## BeenThere (Jan 22, 2015)

It has decent theoretical MTF, especially at the wide end.

http://www.tamron.co.jp/lineup/a012/mtf/

It has been available in Japan for about a month. Perhaps an early adopter will post some information on other parameters (CA, coma, distortion).


----------



## bereninga (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm excited to hear about its performance! Yes, a few good UWA options are out there now for Canon. Versus the 16-35 f4L, I'm interested to see how it compares. I could sell a few lenses off and replace it w/ this one if it's that good.


----------



## bereninga (Jan 22, 2015)

baervan said:


> Mmm exciting! although ive read that it weights a ton, finally a focal range and aperture that i need!  let's hope iq and af are up to standards



You're right, this thing weighs 38.8 oz / 1100g! That's 50% MORE than the Sigma 50mm 1.4 Art, which is already very heavy. Plus, no filter threads, which could be a dealbreaker for folks.


----------



## cid (Jan 22, 2015)

if it was out a bit sooner I might consider it for my uwa, but I already bought 16-35 f/4 ...


----------



## rigrx (Jan 22, 2015)

cid said:


> if it was out a bit sooner I might consider it for my uwa, but I already bought 16-35 f/4 ...



I'm too, but I think the 16-35 is also a very good lense and it is much sharper then the f/2.8 versions on the market.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jan 22, 2015)

$1200 is the perfect price for this lens. I'm happy about that, considering I thought it would be a tad more expensive. This is looking like it'll be the best UWA f/2.8 zoom for Canon shooters.


----------



## Chapman Baxter (Jan 22, 2015)

The price is a little lower than I expected - about the same or slightly less than their 24-70mm VC. One good thing about Tamron for UK buyers is that their street prices here tend to settle at the same level as US street prices so the UK price could end up well below £800 after a while.

For my needs (e.g. indoor events), f/2.8 is more important than filtering ability. I've resisted Canon's 16-35mm f/4 IS for this reason. The Tamron will probably be my next new lens.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jan 22, 2015)

Maybe this will prompt a 16-35 f/2.8 IS from Canon. I think there was already a patent for one, but that might just be for beefing up the IP portfolio. Who knows.


----------



## fish_shooter (Jan 22, 2015)

richiexdee said:


> Does anybody know how this would compare to the Canon 16-35 f/4. Which one ist faster and which one sharper?



At f/2.8 the Tamron is faster.


----------



## andrewflo (Jan 22, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Maybe this will prompt a 16-35 f/2.8 IS from Canon. I think there was already a patent for one, but that might just be for beefing up the IP portfolio. Who knows.



That would be fantastic! But the exact same logic was applied to presuming Canon should release 24-70mm f/2.8 IS following Tamron' 24-70mm :/


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow, unexpected.. cool! 8)


----------



## fox40phil (Jan 22, 2015)

I saw this heavy lens on the Photokina , it was really big and sadly behind a showcase.
I'm wonder about tests and shots!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 22, 2015)

fox40phil said:


> I saw this heavy lens on the Photokina , it was really big and sadly behind a showcase.
> I'm wonder about tests and shots!



Hmmm "really big" = "less exciting". Of course I know physics demands a certain size vs a certain constant aperture but still, portability is an important factor. If you look at the trend in lens releases you need to be He-man to carry 3 lenses or more...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 22, 2015)

I like the idea of the built in lens hood. But if a landscape photographer uses external filters and holder, would they work with this lens?


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jan 22, 2015)

I totally understand not wanting a heavy lens, but I've never found weight to be a valid critique of a lens. There are many other options out there that compromise on speed/aperture and IS/VC to achieve a lighter load. This lens doesn't compromise on those aspects, and the trade off is that it weighs more. I know most everybody understands that, so why still bring it up? 

Although maybe I'm bias, because I do work out 8)


----------



## andrewflo (Jan 22, 2015)

For anyone interested, someone who just received this lens is welcoming any questions about it on Reddit. He also has a .ZIP file of test shots for download further down the thread:

http://www.reddit.com/r/photography/comments/2t3bya/so_i_have_my_copy_of_the_tamrom_1530mm_feel_free/

Some of his first critiques (Note: these are mere first impressions & he admittedly only has a crop sensor to test with at the moment):

Fast AF, but may need some AFMA
Not as sharp as Nikon 14-24mm @ f/2.8
Generally not as good as the Nikon 14-24mm
Handheld sharp images down to 1/10 with VC


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jan 22, 2015)

andrewflo said:


> For anyone interested, someone who just received this lens is welcoming any questions about it on Reddit. He also has a .ZIP file of test shots for download further down the thread:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/photography/comments/2t3bya/so_i_have_my_copy_of_the_tamrom_1530mm_feel_free/
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing! Ya, with a crop camera I'm still left curious about corner sharpness. I can't imagine it'll be long before we have a more comprehensive review from a better source, though!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 22, 2015)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> I totally understand not wanting a heavy lens, but I've never found weight to be a valid critique of a lens. There are many other options out there that compromise on speed/aperture and IS/VC to achieve a lighter load. This lens doesn't compromise on those aspects, and the trade off is that it weighs more. I know most everybody understands that, so why still bring it up?
> 
> Although maybe I'm bias, because I do work out 8)



If it's too big/heavy, then you may choose not to take it to the place where you shoot photo's.... :


----------



## andrewflo (Jan 22, 2015)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> andrewflo said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone interested, someone who just received this lens is welcoming any questions about it on Reddit. He also has a .ZIP file of test shots for download further down the thread:
> ...



Agreed, it's definitely not the best review but at least it's something to keep us patiently waiting.

I can't wait for a thorough comparison to the Canon 16-35mm f/4 IS.


----------



## jefflinde (Jan 22, 2015)

mrsfotografie said:


> fox40phil said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this heavy lens on the Photokina , it was really big and sadly behind a showcase.
> ...



these types of responses are laughable. You complain because a lens it too heavy and so you wont buy it. Then when canon or any manufacturer makes a lens that is light people say it feels cheap and that it cant possibly have good optics and heaven for bid they use "plastic" to cut weight. Then when they have a plastic, that is all people comment about and instantly shun the lens because of it. i.e. plastic mounts in EF-S lenses. physics wont let you have it both ways and it is not like they are that heavy. i don't know how some of you can poor milk in your cereal in the morning with that 8+ lb milk jug. you must use the little kid cartons. 

Sorry for the rant, it just gets old reading contradicting complaints about lens weight.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jan 22, 2015)

andrewflo said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this will prompt a 16-35 f/2.8 IS from Canon. I think there was already a patent for one, but that might just be for beefing up the IP portfolio. Who knows.
> ...



Back in March or April a patent for a Canon 24-70 f/2.8 IS popped up. I don't think it's the first patent that would cover such a lens either. Again - it could just be beefing up the IP portfolio, but I'm still hopeful that we'll see a 24-70 f/2.8 IS. I was hoping to see it last year and I'm hoping to see it this year. In the meantime, I'm getting rid of my 24-105L. If Canon doesn't release a 24-70 f/2.8 IS this year, I'll probably get the non-IS 24-70 f/2.8 II. I just really want a fast normal lens with IS. As long as it doesn't weigh much more than the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II - I really could care less about the weight and size.

Now I'm hopeful (although much less so) that there will be a fast UWA with IS in the next few years from Canon.

I might just get the 16-35 f/2.8 II in the meantime.


----------



## andrewflo (Jan 22, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> andrewflo said:
> 
> 
> > Mitch.Conner said:
> ...



If we look at Canon's 70-200mm L-series offerings, we have 4 variants:
• f/4L
• f/4L IS
• f/2.8L
• f/2.8L IS

It'd make sense that Canon could potentially fill these gaps:
• 17-40mm f/4L, 16-35mm f/4L IS, 16-35mm f/2.8L, *16-35mm f/2.8L IS*
• *24-70mm f/4L* (doesn't feel necessary), 24-70mm f/4L IS, 24-70mm f/2.8L, *24-70mm f/2.8L IS*

But I think it's clear they aren't pushing things out for release to directly compete with any 3rd party contenders.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 23, 2015)

jefflinde said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > fox40phil said:
> ...



No problem I have a background in mechanical design so I know exactly the nuances you're talking about. Any good design has some compromises. The trick is to get the best possible product with the least compromises (but there must always be some). Also, each individual has different needs so what may be an advantage to some is a disadvantage to others. For me, there is a limit to the bulk I'm prepared to carry and yes I will compromise a little in image quality if needed. Also, good thermoplastics can provide a good quality, yet light weight build. The main challenge I think is to reduce the amount of glass because that definitely throws more weight in the balance.


----------



## pedro (Jan 23, 2015)

Just wonder, what they will do next, after the Canon 11-24 F/4.0 infos have leaked...Could they do an 11-24 at half of the Canon price?


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 23, 2015)

baervan said:


> Mmm exciting! although ive read that it weights a ton, finally a focal range and aperture that i need!  let's hope iq and af are up to standards


+1 I 2nd that.


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 23, 2015)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> $1200 is the perfect price for this lens. I'm happy about that, considering I thought it would be a tad more expensive. This is looking like it'll be the best UWA f/2.8 zoom for Canon shooters.


 +1 Fingers crossed mate.


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 23, 2015)

andrewflo said:


> For anyone interested, someone who just received this lens is welcoming any questions about it on Reddit. He also has a .ZIP file of test shots for download further down the thread:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/photography/comments/2t3bya/so_i_have_my_copy_of_the_tamrom_1530mm_feel_free/
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## scyrene (Jan 23, 2015)

f/2.8 and image stabilised? Sounds pretty awesome. A tough choice between this and the new Canon. Will be interesting to see what the street price is.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 23, 2015)

Preorders now at http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/0/Ntt/Tamron+15-30mm/N/0/BI/19614/KBID/12112 for $1199, which strikes me as a pretty amazing price. I will have one for review purposes first week of Feb, and my hope is that this is our chance to have a lens like Nikons 14-24mm.

I may soon have a holy trinity of Tamron zooms - I own and love the 24-70VC and 70-200 VC lenses.


----------



## cliffwang (Jan 23, 2015)

pedro said:


> Just wonder, what they will do next, after the Canon 11-24 F/4.0 infos have leaked...Could they do an 11-24 at half of the Canon price?



I also would like to see the 11-24mm from Tamron. I have never been interested in 16-35mm f/2.8 or f/4 because I want a wider lens. If Tamron can make 11/12-24mm UWA lens with current Tamron IQ level, I will be very interested in that.


----------



## andrewflo (Jan 23, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Preorders now at http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/0/Ntt/Tamron+15-30mm/N/0/BI/19614/KBID/12112 for $1199, which strikes me as a pretty amazing price. I will have one for review purposes first week of Feb, and my hope is that this is our chance to have a lens like Nikons 14-24mm.
> 
> I may soon have a holy trinity of Tamron zooms - I own and love the 24-70VC and 70-200 VC lenses.



Can't wait to see your review Dustin please keep us posted 

And if you are able to, please directly compare this thing to the Canon 16-35mm f/4L IS. I think many of us are are very anxious to know if the Tamron can compete!


----------



## andrewflo (Jan 23, 2015)

Tamron posted this brochure pdf a few hours ago (English) with a few high res images. 

http://www.tamron.co.jp/en/support/catalog/pdf/a012.pdf


----------

